# Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???



## Keinohrfisch (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich mache im Frühjahr meinen Vorbereitungslehrgang für die Fischereischein-Prüfung.

Jetzt frage ich mich ob es irgendwo im Netz oder in Papierform einen Fragen-Antworten-Katalog für die Prüfung in Sachsen gibt?|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

versuchs mal damit #6

Jens


----------



## fireline (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

nicht bestanden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg


----------



## Keinohrfisch (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

Hallo Jens!

Danke für den Link!

Das ist ja echt nicht ganz ohne.
Hab bei der speziellen Fischkunde total versagt. Nur 6 richtige Antworten#q

Alles andere habe ich bestanden.
Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung.
Nochmals Danke!
Daniel


----------



## rallye-vid (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

Schaue mal hier: klick-klack


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

Da kann nur Üben und ein Lehrgang helfen |bla:
aus welcher Ecke in Sachsen kommst du?

Jens


----------



## Keinohrfisch (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Da kann nur Üben und ein Lehrgang helfen |bla:



Ja, das denke ich auch.
Wird schon werden.#6

Komme aus der schönen Oberlausitz (bei Bautzen)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jepi1 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

immer noch bestanden


----------



## goeddoek (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*



jepi1 schrieb:


> immer noch bestanden




Jepp - hab mir auch mal den Spaß gegönnt. Auch bestanden mit zwei Fehlern.
Bin trotzdem zufrieden - wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den Schein gemacht habe als Du sieben Jahre warst :m


----------



## jepi1 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - hab mir auch mal den Spaß gegönnt. Auch bestanden mit zwei Fehlern.
> Bin trotzdem zufrieden - wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den Schein gemacht habe als Du sieben Jahre warst :m



Hut ab, ist aber alles nicht so schwer. Man kann mit logischen Menschenverstand sehr weit kommen und viel aus der Fragestellung schon ableiten


----------



## Fanne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

wenn du deinen Lehrgang beginnst, bekommst du nen Buch mit Fragen und Antwortschablone . Hör gut zu bei dem Lehrgang  und schau zwischendurch zuhause  ins buch !
Die Antworten kommen dann  von ganz allein! Die meisten fragen bedarf eigentlich nur Logisches denken.

Grüsse


----------



## WolfsBlood (13. März 2010)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

*hallo,alle zusammen*

ich hab ma da enne frage und zwar

kann man einfach bei 
http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/offenepruefung/pruefung.aspx
einfach so das ergebniss abschicken??
oder muss ich da irgendwas bezahlen wenn ich es mache/abschicke im internet??

und bekommt man dann auch gleich sein ergebniss zugeschick ob man bestanden oder nicht bestanden hat??

*würde mich echt rießig freuen wennn ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt.*


----------



## Elbfischer3 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*



WolfsBlood schrieb:


> *hallo,alle zusammen*
> 
> ich hab ma da enne frage und zwar
> 
> ...


 

Hallo! 

Steht doch da -Testprüfung! Es ist alles so aufgebaut, wie in der öffentlichen Prüfung, auch der Button Prüfung abgeben. Beim test brauchst Du natürliuch nichts bezahlen, ist ja ne Übung für zu Hause nach dem Zufallsprinzip aus dem Fragenkatalog. Zu meiner Prüfungszeit ging das alles noch mit Papier, aber das geht ja jetzt einfacher und sparsamer.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## Elbfischer3 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen und Antworten Sachsen???*

Die Übung ist gut .... hihi ... bestanden und das auch noch 15 Jahre nach meiner letzten Prüfung :vik:

Die Seite ist echt empfehlenswert - den Testbogen einige Male durchackern und dann gehts wie von selbst (oder eben auch schon auf Anhieb)!


----------

